# 23yrs of this ibs nightmare



## JulezyGem (Jul 4, 2015)

After 23yrs with trying this that and the other and still going insane. Week gone monday i was back at my GP as ive had enough of relying on imodium to give me a day or 2 of normal BM, so i asked if their was anychance to have a food intolerance test? instead he examined me and was told oh your constipated.... and not only that my bowel was partially blocked which ofc was allowing the D past. So you can imagine my horror as he told me to take this laxative of 1ltr. the laxative is called macilax and disgusting even though i used some juice. 2 full days of constant evacuation and my poor anus looked like a baboons bottom. Friday am was my first decent BM ive had without having to rely on imodium. Again short lived as the dreaded D returned friday evening into saturday, bloating crampy pains, bubbling after eating and rushing up to the netty. So my partner suggested a Food and BM Diary and try to find the actual cause of what is causing the D. So we decided to cut wheat out and try gluten free diet. So on Saturday lunch time i tried a jacket potatoe with cheese. within an hour i got cramps, bubbling and the mad rush to the toilet. Hmm so we thought maybe dairy products as well could be the problem. so have stuck to gluten and dairy free and now BM are soft with a bit of floating. Still dont think this is the answer but will be taking my little Diary back to the docs and demanding he litterally listen to me instead.

I dont feel depressed just annoyed that ive to rely on having to take imodium to give me some sort of relief. Like everyone i would like a normal life.

Regards

J


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Gluten free dairy free is a good starting point. Check also scd and low fodmap. I use an app called mysymptoms diary.


----------



## JulezyGem (Jul 4, 2015)

yes but my bm still kinda sloppy but yes gluten free does make me feel better so far, no bloating or painfull cramps, or rushing to the loo every few mins. ive a question what is scd? and yes ive checked the low fodmap have cut out on onions which i love with a passion. i keep going back to see what else i can eat which i hope will help with giving me some proper BM, After having this D for so long i still wonder what it feels like to pass normal stools. Also to be able to finally enjoy walking again instead of making sure im walking towards somewhere that has a loo


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Google scd diet and you'll find tons of information.


----------

